# Van Hook



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

My brother said the fishing below the Van Hook is the best he's had all season. 3 fish on Sunday over 28"!!! They've done nothing but jig.

Heading out there this week.


----------



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

We've been live bait riggin worms on the lower end of the arm the past few days. Its been prety consistnt but not the big fish were hoping for. Biggest pushed 6 but tha was out of about 30 fish.

Not many boats out.


----------



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

pulled 3 fish over 26" the past outing.

Getting pretty agressive towards the end.


----------

